# Toro 721/821 Handle Knob Fix!



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

For those Toro 721/821 owners that have struggled w the handle knobs loosening and falling off during operation AND subsequently losing them, I finally “fixed” it…simply a $0.53 cent lock washer keeps the knob from vibrating off. Thanks Toro…add it to your parts list. Still love this machine though!


----------



## Rich C Boston (12 mo ago)

OMG! I thought I was the only one who was so unmechanical I didn't realize that one had fallen into 12" of snow until I had trouble keeping the blower straight! I found the handle and the L piece in the Summer when my mower ran over them. It does seem like there must be a better way of joining the two pieces. Anyway off to Tru-Value for those washers.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

An alternative is to use a stainless steel nyloc lock nut behind the knob. Just bring the threaded L piece and find the correct thread size.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

aa335 said:


> An alternative is to use a stainless steel nyloc lock nut behind the knob. Just bring the threaded L piece and find the correct thread size.


Yes, I was thinking of that as well. I was first thinking of a nut on the outside of the handle knob (threaded behind it) as a way of truly locking it in. But then you'd need a deep socket to unscrew it as it would be REALLY tight. And then I saw the locking washers and I realized that was the simpler solution -- pretty much common sense! Yes, their are a few ways to skin it...losing these knobs and asking Toro to replace for free due to their design is a pain in the a$$ as well!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

fjb730 said:


> For those Toro 721/821 owners that have struggled w the handle knobs loosening and falling off during operation AND subsequently losing them, I finally “fixed” it…simply a $0.53 cent lock washer keeps the knob from vibrating off. Thanks Toro…add it to your parts list. Still love this machine though!


Mine fell off with it's virgin run this season...I found the knob thankfully and the L-bracket was dangling but the curved washer was gone! Toro sent me two new washers for my troubles. They must get this complaint A LOT! All good now. Hope you fared well with the N'oreaster this weekend. Be safe!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have the older Toro 421QZE and the knob has not gone missing yet. It may be that the newer Powerclear with larger engines vibrate a lot more. Therefore, having an additional locknut or lock washer is a good idea. In any case, it would be a good habit to check on the tightness of the knob every so often.

I don't often need to use the knob to fold down the handle. If this the case, you can just use the nyloc locknut and be done with. By the way, the commercial RC models does not come with the knobs. They have two bolts and two nuts per side of the handle for more rigid and trouble free operation.

Also, if the sockets are giving you trouble, a box wrench, closed end, works great.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Time to wheel out NASA on split lockwashers again (page 9/13) . . .











If the knob doesn't have to come completely off the stud, I like the idea of putting a Nylock nut on the very end of the stud. The knob can be backed off all the way to the Nylock for folding the handlebar.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

asavage said:


> If the knob doesn't have to come completely off the stud, I like the idea of putting a Nylock nut on the very end of the stud. The knob can be backed off all the way to the Nylock for folding the handlebar.


In case anyone is looking to do this, the thread is a 5/16-18. By the way, the plastic knob has a metal insert that is a pinch nut. It does provide some resistance to vibration like a nyloc.


----------

